# What is your AMH level



## sarahincanada

Im sure theres a thread about this somewhere but I cant find it!

I got my AMH results....9.18 and my FS was pleased with the result and comfortable with it and no change in protocol for IVF. I have no idea what measurement thats in and the only charts I could find on the internet are these...

Interpretation AMH Blood Level
High (often PCOS) Over 3.0 ng/ml
Normal Over 1.0 ng/ml
Low Normal Range 0.7 - 0.9 ng/ml
Low 0.3 - 0.6 ng/ml
Very Low Less than 0.3 ng/ml

0-2.2 = Very low
2.2-15.7 = Low
15-28 = Satisfactory
28-48 = Optimum

so if I go by the second one Im in the low catagory...I will have to ask them their measurement. Being 39 perhaps its normal to be in the low category but its nothing worrying along with my good fsh?? I will ask them when I go in for my day 3. just wondered what other people had....especially those in north america who are probably on the same measurement.

:flower::flower::flower:


----------



## Indigo77

*NOTES*
*
Ovarian Fertility Potential.......Pmol /L............... ng/mL*

Optimal Fertility...................28.6 - 48.5...........4.0 - 6.8
Satisfactory Fertility..............15.7 - 28.6..........2.2 - 4.0
Low Fertility...........................2.2 - 15.7..........0.3 - 2.2
Very Low / undetectable..........0.0 - 2.2............0.0 - 0.3
High Level..................................> 48.5.............> 6.8

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

https://humrep.oxfordjournals.org/content/22/9/2414/F1.large.jpg

Live birth rate per AMH and FSH quintile 
Values are live birth rates for all embryos derived from a single cycle, 
including fresh and frozen embryo transfers.

https://humrep.oxfordjournals.org/content/22/9/2414.long

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Interpretation..........AMH Blood Level*

High (often PCOS)....Over 3.0 ng/ml
Normal....................Over 1.0 ng/ml
Low Normal Range....0.7 - 0.9 ng/ml
Low.........................0.3 - 0.6 ng/ml
Very Low..................Less than 0.3 ng/ml

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Interpreting day 3 FSH blood test results - what are normal FSH levels?*

We consider normal FSH level to be anything less than 9. As levels go above 9 we often see a reduction in response to ovarian stimulating drugs - as described in the table below.

If your FSH levels were run using a different assay, you can not compare your results to those shown below with confidence. For example, with some assays an FSH of 12 is normal.

*Day 3 FSH level FSH interpretation for DPC Immulite assay*

Less than 9	..........Normal FSH level. Expect a good response to ovarian stimulation.

9 - 11..................Fair.* Response is between normal and somewhat reduced (response varies widely). Overall, a slightly reduced live birth rate.

11- 15.................Reduced ovarian reserve. Expect a reduced response to stimulation and some reduction in embryo quality with IVF. Reduced live birth rates on the average.

15 - 20................Expect a more marked reduction in response to stimulation and usually a further reduction in embryo quality. Low live birth rates. Antral follicle count is an important variable.

Over 20................This is pretty much a "no go" level. Very poor (or no) response to stimulation. "No go" levels should be individualized for the particular lab assay and IVF center.


----------



## Indigo77

Are you doing IVF next cycle?

Did they retest the FSH?


----------



## readyformore

My amh is 0.7. FSH has been 9.0 and 10.6. 

Neither of them are that good, but I am the only one that seems to be worried about them, lol. Both my RE and ob/gyn dismissed my concern when I brought it up.
Honestly, I wouldn't have even known to be worried about it if it wasn't from reading other people's posts. I guess it just goes to show that we shouldn't be diagnosing ourselves via internet chat rooms. :haha:

I have seen people with similar labs saying that they have been diagnosed with diminished ovarian reserve. I haven't been told that I have that issue, and if they think that I do, I don't really want to know anyway. :dohh:


----------



## hockey24

My AMH is 0.68 and while I wasn't told I had a diminished ovarian reserve, my doctor did tell me that IVF, as soon as I could make it happen, would be in my best interest. 

But this is not an indicator of the quality of the eggs. Just need 1 good one out the eggs remaining!


----------



## sarahincanada

so I think Im right in the middle of the low fertility.....along with my good fsh (its been between 3.5 and 5) and good antral follicle count (18) Im assuming she thinks thats acceptable for my age. But being in the 'low' catagory....could that be why Im not getting pregnant.....I would prefer this than being unexplained!!!

indigo thanks for the info, judging by the first chart I think Im ok....my reading of 9.18 is pretty equal in live births to the higher amh's :thumbup: and yes they test my fsh every day 3 that Im doing a cycle.


----------



## GreenFingers

My amh is 8.4 on the same scale as you but because i also have a low antra follicle count (7) they diagnosed diminished ovarian reserve! My fsh is fine though! May be with your high follicle count they are not worried! 

Also with amh there is a school of thought to say it is not yet reliable enough, certainly the Nhs don't offer it and its the only test i had to pay for! They asked me to take it as an aid to Ivf for adjusting the drugs and the dosage.

Look at the news i just posted on your thread, i wouldn't worry about it although i did everything i could to increase egg quality in the run up to Ivf x x


----------

